# AKC chesapeake bay retriever puppies



## coyoteduster (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a litter of puppies good hunters and good disposition. I have references on prior dog owner/puppy buyers. ready now.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics???


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Had one of these as a kid. Excellent dogs.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya pics?


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Health certs? DM EIC PRA? I don't know if anyone is familiar with DM but it is a genetic disorder and approximately 60% of Chessies are at least a carrier of the gene.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> Health certs? DM EIC PRA? I don't know if anyone is familiar with DM but it is a genetic disorder and approximately 60% of Chessies are at least a carrier of the gene.


What type testing is required to determine if they would have any of these genetic disorders or are a carrier??


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

It's a DNA test on puppies you can use the dew claws on older dogs a cheek swab. I did mine through animal genetics. It's a recessive gene takes both parents to be affected or carrier for it to pass to the puppies.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Utmuddguy said:


> It's a DNA test on puppies you can use the dew claws on older dogs a cheek swab. I did mine through animal genetics. It's a recessive gene takes both parents to be affected or carrier for it to pass to the puppies.


Thanks appreciate the info.


----------

